
Real-Time Streaming ETL with SnappyData - plamb
https://www.snappydata.io/blog/real-time-streaming-etl-with-snappydata
======
knmeta
We could really use this capability set for modernizing heterogenous, legacy
enterprise data systems into a consolidated, common data fabric. Great job,
SnappyData!

